
Leaked Internal Documents Show UberPool Was a Cash-Burning Machine - fstuff
https://www.buzzfeed.com/priya/uber-pool-burn-rate-frisco?utm_term=.efZxneO8nB#.aoGEJVY4J1
======
fstuff
I guess this explains all those 3 dollar pool rides where I was the only
passenger

